# Words for Volunteering



## Cosmas1

Good morning Forum friends,

One more for today-- I am wondering what the best words/ phrases are for volunteering as in people volunteering to do things that are good for others.

Thank you.

Cosmas


----------



## sotos

Εθελοντές (pl.) is the noun. Εθελοντισμός the act. There is no verb, as far as I know. 
With some googling you will find many phrases as examples.


----------



## Tassos

Verbal phrases (in the same ballpark):
*Προσφέρομαι* (να κάνω κάτι) (lit. I offer to do something)
Κάνω κάτι *αφιλοκερδώς* (lit. do something without pay)
*Προσφέρω* τις υπηρεσίες μου *δωρεάν* (lit. I offer my services for free)


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you Sotos and Tassos.  From all these choices, if one wanted to say "What we need is more volunteers to take care of our problems, rather than expect the government to do everything" would this work?

"Χρειαζομαστε περισοτερο εθελοντισμο, αντι να περιμενουμε την κυβερνιση να μας λυση τα προβληματα μας." It sounds a  little awkward. Is there a better way of saying it?

Thank you.


----------



## Perseas

Cosmas1 said:


> Thank you Sotos and Tassos.  From all these choices, if one wanted to say "What we need is more volunteers to take care of our problems, rather than expect the government to do everything" would this work?
> 
> "Χρειαζομαστε περισοτερο εθελοντισμο, αντι να περιμενουμε την κυβερνιση να μας λυση τα προβληματα μας." It sounds a  little awkward. Is there a better way of saying it?
> 
> Thank you.


I don't think it sounds awkward. With some small corrrections it becomes: "Χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο εθελοντισμό, αντί να περιμένουμε από την κυβέρνηση να λύσει τα προβλήματά μας." 

Ή 
"Αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε /χρειάζεται είναι περισσότερος εθελοντισμός, αντί να περιμένουμε από την κυβέρνηση να λύσει τα προβλήματά μας."


----------



## anthodocheio

Cosmas1 said:


> "What we need is more volunteers to take care of our problems, rather than expect the government to do everything"





Perseas said:


> "Αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε /χρειάζεται είναι περισσότερος εθελοντισμός, αντί να περιμένουμε από την κυβέρνηση να λύσει τα προβλήματά μας."



It might be even better:
"Χρειαζόμαστε μάλλον περισσότερους εθελοντές να φροντίσουν για τα θέμετα που μας απασχολούν αντί να τα περιμένουμε όλα από την κυβέρνηση."


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you all for your suggestions. Now the $10,000 question-- is this expression used much in Greece? This is more of a cultural issue but I'm curious what you all think. Thank you.


----------



## Andrious

Well, the expression isn't quite common in Greece since volunteering isn't quite common in Greece. The Greeks still expect the state to do everything, though it has proven that it can't or doesn't want to do a lot.


----------



## ireney

Mod hat on: Let's take it to the appropriate forum eh?


----------



## Cosmas1

Hi Ireney,

You're right.  Where should we switch it to, though? You're talking about something completely different, right?


----------



## Perseas

anthodocheio said:


> It might be even better:
> "Χρειαζόμαστε μάλλον περισσότερους εθελοντές να φροντίσουν για τα θέμετα που μας απασχολούν αντί να τα περιμένουμε όλα από την κυβέρνηση."


 I don't agree that it's better.

Αυτό το "αντί να ....", πάντως, όντως δείχνει λίγο "ξεκρέμαστο" μέσα στην περίοδο. 

Οther formulations:

-Εθελοντισμό/εθελοντές χρειαζόμαστε, δεν πρέπει να τα περιμένουμε όλα από την κυβέρνηση.
-Πρέπει  να αντιληφθούμε ότι αυτό που κυρίως χρειαζόμαστε είναι περισσότερος  εθελοντισμός. Δεν είναι σωστή στάση να περιμένουμε από την κυβέρνηση να λύσει όλα  τα προβλήματά μας.


----------



## anthodocheio

Perseas said:


> -Εθελοντισμό/εθελοντές χρειαζόμαστε, δεν πρέπει να τα περιμένουμε όλα από την κυβέρνηση.
> -Πρέπει να αντιληφθούμε ότι αυτό που κυρίως χρειαζόμαστε είναι περισσότερος εθελοντισμός. Δεν είναι σωστή στάση να περιμένουμε από την κυβέρνηση να λύσει όλα τα προβλήματά μας.


----------

